# Hymer rear mudflap/anti-water spray skirt



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Has anyone fitted a long mud flap/skirt to the back of a Hymer to reduce the water sprayed up from the rear wheels.

Any ideas where I could get one and are they easy to fit?

Many thanks....

Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Johhny
Do you mean the ones that look like a long brush?
If so.........IMHO I think they look awful 8O 
But hey that is just me :lol: :lol: 
Sorry mate, one om my pet hates :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Johnny;

I've got spray suppression flaps from Albert Jaggers fitted to mine....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-203906-albert.html+jagger#203906










I don't think theres any need to fit full width ones on a hymer, its only the wheels that throw up the spray.

pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Send Lynda (LC1962) a PM, she had some going cheap a while ago.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Pete
I agree.
Although we do not have any.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Johny
fitted one to mine recently yes easy to do if you have somewhere solid at the back to screw to ie bumperbar or such
if Linda LC1962 hasnt got any you can usualy pick them up at the shows

Tony


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

*mud flaps*

hi , I had same dillemma .Eventually i made up from 50mm by 50mm square ally tube. you will have to cut 9 pieces and get them welded to get the shape to go round the contour of the chassis ,then cut the flaps to fit this shape, you can just use a straight length to sit on the underside of the chassis but i prefer to cut and weld as it stops every thing coming off the wheels and keeps the rear window totally clean. This way you do not have to fix to the underneath floor ,as the suppliers suggested, but to the chassis with two 8mm bolts .Its not as difficult as it sounds, if this lot gets you fired up PM me and i will give you my phone number if you need more info regards gary


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Mud flap*

 Well we have fitted the full-width brush type of mudflap to our old Hymer!! I hated the look of the machine from the back - almost as if it needed knickers to cover up all the pipework (!!) and this addition improves it no end. The brush flap has made the world of difference to the muck which is thrown up against the rear window. Each to his own of course, but I think it is a practical and goodlooking solution.

Sundial


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Mudflap*

Sorry forgot to say - I Googled for a supplier and it was fitted using alumnium screws directly into the rear framework.

Sundial


----------

